# Waistband either too loose for standing or too tight for sitting. Is this just me?



## michael_the_novice (Aug 21, 2014)

This is a tangent of https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?190691-How-to-dress-well-around-the-house . I have the same problem with my business slacks and my casual shorts: if I get them tight enough not to fall down when walking around, they're too tight for extended sitting at a desk, piano, or airplane seat. I'm pretty much average sized: 5'10" with a 34" waist, approaching 50 years old, not particularly fat or muscular. I don't remember having this observation 10 years ago though.

Am I really the only one?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You have described the plight of most aging, overfed and under exercised men. It's pretty common. Sadly, as we age our metabolism slows and we slowly lose muscle mass and gain fat pounds, unless drastic dietary measures and exercise regimens are undertaken. As was suggested in the other thread, try wearing trousers with a larger waistband and cinch them up with a nice belt. The extra fabric in the thighs and buttocks of the larger trousers should go a long way towards resolving the comfort issues you cite. Also, you might want to experiment with pleated trouser designs...they can prove more forgiving in the types of situations you describe! Good luck in your quest for comfort.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

For dress trousers, you could always let the "sitting" size prevail and switch from belts to braces (so that the pants still drape nicely when standing). 

For casual pants/shorts, do you wear them at the waist or on the hip? I find wearing them on the hip works best as my (somewhat muscular) rear keeps pants in place by essentially providing a "shelf" for the waistband to rest on. As long as the waistband is larger than my waist and smaller than my rear it works well.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Even though I stay in fairly good shape, I find this more and more a problem as my age advances. Or maybe it's just that pants are getting cut differently these days. I find that the solution seems to be going just a little extra is the waist size. Doesn't take much, just an inch at most. For a long, long time I've been a 34 but I find that now I need to let out my new 34s by a half an inch or just size up to a 35.


----------

